# Need someone to frame a basement



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone on here have any recommendations? I'm not in a hurry and I live in the Orem area. I can send the plans with dimensions by email for a bid.


Thanks


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I frame houses for a living, I can give a bid.. and I do good work. I can give references for that too.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> I frame houses for a living, I can give a bid.. and I do good work. I can give references for that too.


PM sent


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a framing contractor and I have done residential framing for ten years and I do good clean quality work. Hit me up and we can work something out. Most of my work is in Lego eagle mountain area and I live in Heber. 

Brandon
(801)960-7576
Call or text or pm me.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bdub said:


> I am a framing contractor and I have done residential framing for ten years and I do good clean quality work. Hit me up and we can work something out. Most of my work is in Lego eagle mountain area and I live in Heber.
> 
> Brandon
> (801)960-7576
> Call or text or pm me.


Pm sent Bdub


----------

